
Show HN: Generate regex from a set of string - ibnuh
https://github.com/ibnuh/regex-generator
======
alixaxel
Good job, I made something similar (generate all strings from a regex) for
[https://namegrep.com](https://namegrep.com).

------
mabynogy
[https://github.com/devongovett/regexgen](https://github.com/devongovett/regexgen)

------
anonfunction
Would be easier to use if I could add a batch of strings at once.

~~~
ibnuh
good idea, I will implement that

